# Christmas surprise from my wife!



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

The monster tricked out... Love this bow!


----------



## Speckfish (Oct 14, 2004)

*Bow*

I have the same bow and lovve it. Fast, no hand shock it is just a great bow.

Hope you get a good one with it.

Speck


----------

